# Warsaw



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

work sent me to Poland for a day; thankfully i managed to get about 6 hours over two days to explore Warsaw a little. awesome city, i can't wait to get back. unfortunately i had to use my Nikon D70s since my D90 was damaged the week before in London

part 1 - Ministry of Culture and Science

1









inside
2









up top
3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21









-


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Warsaw


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

^thanks

part 2 - magic hour


22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40








41








42








43








44








45








46









-


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice shots!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

this is one extensive photoshots I've ever seen of Warsaw....and definitely it's a beautiful city.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

^thanks for the replies. pics from day 2, return for lunch and flight out

47








48








49








50








51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60








61








62








63








64








65








66









restoration of the Prudential Building
67








68








69








70








71








72








73








74








75









-


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

great photo tour. Warsaw is a nice and one of Europe's big cities.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Awesomo!!! Great city, great graffities!!!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great tour! Warsaw certainly packs a punch though I think a lot of the newer buildings need a bit of a clean lol.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great series of photos from Warsaw. :cheers:


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

On no account would I recon Warsaw as one of Europe's most beautiful cities, just too much destroyed in WW2 and a real mix of good and bad since. However, I like the city very much, it has a real character and is overall improving each year. Look forward to going back again in the not too distant future. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Superb photos, especially 53 and 54. 
Never been in Warsaw though ^^


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

nice shots


----------



## iMaciek (Nov 20, 2011)

everything beautiful besides these commieblocks hno:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

you have quite the eye for details, really enjoyed this.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

nice shots, wish my work would send me to Warsaw for a day


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

lovely ! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice that you even show the not so touristic sites. Yes Warsaw has its own character!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

No snow? :O


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That Soviet style architecture is quite nice. Very grand looking. Will explore more of it next time I'm in Warsaw.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the replies



hellospank25 said:


> No snow? :O


it got a dusting the day before and when i landed there were some flurries. not enough to last.

-


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I love the city for its mixed architecture and it's nice to see new constructions sprouting out.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the way you took pictures. Maybe it's because you didn't have much time and you quickly ook the pictures while walking around, but it feels like we are walking there ourselves. It gives us a very good impression of this city 

Can someone translate the words on the Napoleon monument?


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wapper said:


> Can someone translate the words on the Napoleon monument?


Something along the lines of: "To the great commander - High military academy."


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the replies




DWest said:


> I love the city for its mixed architecture and it's nice to see new constructions sprouting out.


i agree. as much as i love the german cities here, going to Warsaw (and London the week before) reminded me that i missed the architectural chaos of home in the USA.

-


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

A few photos that I took recently


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

cool showcase! the last shot is amazing. did you go there by train or with airplane?


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

^^ On foot 
I live in Warsaw


----------



## TeaTree (Feb 26, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Bemowo Airfield, I took this photo in June 2007.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

January 5, 2013


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

^i like your night pics

-


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good photos of Warsaw.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

My last photos


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for your interesting photos.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for your interesting photos.


Thanks.
Another part of my this month photos.

On the first picture is skyscraper with a helipad on the roof


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

while i like your pics and you bumping my thread, do you want to start your own thread?

-


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

I second that. M J J, pls, respect the principle of this section and post your stuff somewhere else.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

LSyd said:


> while i like your pics and you bumping my thread, do you want to start your own thread?
> 
> -


Sorry, I thought this thread is for any pictures from Warsaw  .

I hope that the mod can move my posts from this thread to this one.


----------

